# WTB NewYamaha 90 SHO



## texasoffshore (Oct 16, 2005)

Anyone have a new Yamaha 90 SHO for sale? In stock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## folktom22 (Dec 2, 2021)

Hi,I have New Yamaha VF90LA Outboard Engine VMAX SHO Inline 4 90hp,here is my number (805) 619-8953 call me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

